
Ask HN: Would an open source SDK for federated/distributed ML be useful? - hsikka
I’ve been working on a federated learning system, and I realized the practical applicability for a lot of organizations. Would an sdk be useful?<p>Also, so you think there are any advantages to automating and distributing ML operations for large companies&#x2F;orgs?
======
arrmn
A little bit off topic, we were actually thinking about implementing federated
learning for a client but in the end didn't went through with it, I've just
read about it in a research environment.

What are your use cases for it, are you using it commercially or just for
research?

~~~
hsikka
Interesting! Well I haven't really thought about its implications
commercially, what would the benefits for be really? I was considering it more
from the research perspective, but i'll give the commercial applicability some
thought.

